# Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?



## Mario09 (12. Mai 2013)

Huhu, 

eine frage  würde gerne meinen Gartenumbau Dokumentieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob gewünscht/erlaubt und das richtige Unterforum. 

Frage lieber nach da die Doku doch recht lange werden wird 

lg Mario


----------



## Joachim (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?*

Hallo Mario,

ich würd mal sagen - ja, da bist du hier richtig gelandet.   Leg ruhig los.


----------



## Mario09 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?*

Huhu Supi, 

Danke wollte hier nicht Stunden tippen und dan wirds gelöscht oder will eh keiner hier sehn  ...

also der Thread kann gelöscht werden der Übersicht halber falls möglich !

lg Mario


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?*

Hi Mario,
hier wird nichts gelöscht, was nicht gegen Regeln verstößt.
Auch wenn du deine Doku in einem falschen Bereich eingestellt hättest, würde die möglicherweise in den passenden verschoben.

Ich würde mal sagen "Mein Teich und ich" wäre wohl erst mal eine gute Wahl.

Wir freuen uns schon auf deine Doku. Die ist auch für viele "nur Leser" sicher sehr interessant.
Das nur als kleiner Hinweis, da einige nur genießen aber nichts dazu schreiben.

Fang an, es wollen viele sehen und einige werden dir auch was dazu schreiben.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen "Mein Teich und ich" wäre wohl erst mal eine gute Wahl.



Nix da  - der Chef hat gesagt, hier ist er richtig. Und das stimmt - Gartenumbau in die Gartenabteilung!

So - los jetzt, ich will Bilder sehen (und die anderen auch....)!


----------



## Mario09 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?*

 gg Christine,

so mal alles runter getippt und mein Garten Projekt  vorgestellt !

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38971

lg Mario


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?*

Christine,
ich darf doch mal meine persönliche Meinung dazu schreiben. 
Ein neuer Teich gehört in dem Bereich "Mein Teich und ich"! 

Wir werden ja sehen, wo das endet. 

Mario, tipp mal fleißig weiter, es geht sicher nichts verloren.


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Frage Gartenumbau-Doku hier erwünscht/erlaubt Richtiges Unterforum ?*

Jörgilein, hast Du ein neues Handy mit ganz kleinem Display? 

Es geht um *GARTEN*umbau


----------

